# 38 Days Till Halloween



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Love the Halloween Tree and I've always loved the music - but I didn't realize it was ever released on disk! Awesome!

The first track reminds me so much of the Harry Potter theme.

I feel like a complete idiot though - never heard of John Debney which seems impossible considering his list of credits. I didn't even realize he did Hocus Pocus. I'll have to check out more of his scores.


----------

